# should I keep my Uber gas card receipts?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out if I'm really getting the so called gas discount I'm supposed to get. How do I do the math here? It doesn't show on the receipt how much discount I get.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Check the pump price before and then again after swiping the card. I don't have 
that card, but check different gas stations. Some have reward cards that give you X amount of cents off each gallon. After I swipe my card the price changes at the pump.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I once used an Uber gas card and kept the receipt. The receipt showed I paid more than what Uber charged me. The gas discount was accurate, 1.5%.

Supposedly there are other gas stations where you will get more than the 1.5% discount, and it is possible those may cause the price to lower on the pump. When I use my Maverik card, the number on the pump actually changes when I slide the card in.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Uber stated prices at the pump do not reflect price changes but it reflects on how much you ended up paying...huh?


----------

